# For those of us without a jointer...



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

What are some of the methods you use to flatten and square up rough lumber without having the convenience of a jointer?


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

You could use planes. Maybe make cross cuts and reassemble the parts for a flatter surface. There are many articles about building a router guide above the piece in a manner that allows you to use a straight bit and slide it over the entire piece. I've heard of people leaving the wood outside over night which allows it to collect moisture from dew. This is supposed to help flatten the board. I am skeptical.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

For straight-edging a board, you can easily get by with a straight edge and a router. I believe Niki has a blog or topic entry on this?

Here it is…

There is a process for making a wide board totally flat with a router; it's a bit complicated, though. You have to set up rails for the router to slide across, slowing making the entire board the same level. It works similarly to a CNC setup. I think it is more commonly used for something large, like reflattening the top of a workbench.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

You can use a sled in a planer.

You could probably get by with 3 handplanes for under $100 if you went used.

Need a #5 for rough stock removal, then #7 or #8 Jointer for flattening and a #4 or #4 1/2 to finish the surface.


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

I found this article in American Woodworker on using your planer as a jointer. It seems like a simple way to flatten a wide board.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Jp;
--maybe I'm old fashioned but I like to keep it simple, so I will often do it the way they did it back then….'*winding sticks*'.

I wrote a blog on 'winding sticks' here; http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/frank/blog/172 and then I often remove the waste with a belt sander, timber slicks….keeps it simple.

Also for the sides of the wood I still use a table saw, of course the saw has to be tried and true….

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow, Frank! That's an amazing way to flatten a board. Great blog!


----------



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

After searching, I found only one picture on "Planing with router", go to photo 10
http://www.jeffgreefwoodworking.com/pnc/ShopProj/TradBnch/index3.html

I think that Marc (Thewoodwisperer) used one on his videos but I cannot find it.

Hope it helps
niki


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

I second the planer jig. Fine woodworking had an article not far back and a video posted on their site.

Then you can use a router or tablesaw with sled to make one edge 90 degrees to the face.

Plane the other face and rip on the table saw.

If you don't have a planer… hmmm. Buy dimensional? Or learn to plane.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is a SIMPLE method I have used… quickly & in a pinch…
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/RoutTek002.html

Although this is targeted toward flattening a benchtop that has no Level Reference, I have used the main jig just clamped over the workpiece on a workbench.

... other jigs, etc. that may be of interest…
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/woodidxjigs.html

Hope this helps… It helped me…


----------

